# Angelteich gesucht Grenznähe



## Staud3r (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich weiß, dass sich bei der folgenden Frage einige Angler ein bisschen schockiert gucken werden. Aber das nehme ich einfach mal in Kauf 

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren in Holland nähe Deutscher Grenze angeln und weiß nicht mehr wo :-/
Aufjedenfall hatte man die Möglichkeit dort die Fische ausnehmen zu lassen. 
Solch einen Angelteich suche ich. Da ich selbst keine Fische ausnehmen kann und vor allen auch nicht will, suche ich ein Angelteich wo dies auch angeboten wird. 
Kennt jemand zufällig einen Angelteich an der NRW Grenze wo dies Angeboten wird? Selbst komme ich aus dem Herzen vom Ruhrgebiet (sollte jemand was in NRW kennen, würde ich dies natürlich auch akzeptieren  )

Danke schonmal vorab für die Infos.

MfG


----------



## neuhier (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelteich gesucht Grenznähe*

hallo

ich habe einen teich direkt in enschede gesehen. in der nähe von hetruutbek.

es gibt aber wirklich überall bessere plätze zum angeln als so ein teich. mir persönlich tun die fische nur leid.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelteich gesucht Grenznähe*

Fast alle Stadtteiche in Enschede darf man nur befischen, wenn man Mitglied im VIOS Enschede ist.

Also einfach ranfahren und Rute raus ist da nicht, wenn man nicht Mitglied ist.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelteich gesucht Grenznähe*

hat er doch gar nicht gefragt!!!!
Er hat nach einer kommerziellen Anlage gefragt, wo einem die Fische die man dort fängt ausgenommen werden!

@TE: Tut mir leid, so eine Anlage kenne ich leider nicht!!


----------



## neuhier (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelteich gesucht Grenznähe*

mann, mann, mann....

ich wiederhole es nocheinmal--- es gibt einen FORELLENTEICH --- FORELLENXXX in enschede in der nähe des erholungsgebietes heetrutbek. diese einrichtung hat nichts mit den stadtpfützen zu tun. und natürlich braucht man für alle anderen gewässer in holland den vispas, den man ohne weiteres in jedem angelshop in holland kriegt...


----------



## Staud3r (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelteich gesucht Grenznähe*

Huhu!
Also ich weiß aufjedenfall, dass wir nicht solch ein Schein geholt haben. 
Es war halt ein sogenannter Forellenpuff... 

Hättest du für den Teich in der Nähe von hetruutbek eine Homepage? Oder weiß genauer wie der heißt?
Wenn ich vielleicht Bilder sehe, dann weiß ich obs der war oder nicht... 

Vielleicht nochmal kurz und knapp gesagt:
Ich suche einen Forellenpuff wo man die Forellen ausnehmen lassen kann. Ich komme aus dem Herzen vom Ruhrgebiet und es sollte im Umkreis liegen


----------



## neuhier (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelteich gesucht Grenznähe*

das da mein ich. da brauchst du auch keinen schein, da es ein privater teich ist. nur geld.
http://www.forelderij.nl/


----------



## Staud3r (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelteich gesucht Grenznähe*

mhm ich glaube das ist er nicht... 
weißt du ob man die fische dort auch ausnehmen lassen kann? das ist nämlich letztendlich das entscheidene ^^


----------



## Staud3r (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelteich gesucht Grenznähe*

hat denn keiner was?


----------



## dscherer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelteich gesucht Grenznähe*

das ist der beste teich in grenznähe den ich kenne, service top. die nehmen fische aus stellen dir kostenlos ne große fischbox mit eis zur verfügung.
http://www.bijzondervissen.nl/

ich selbst komme aus gronau 5km von enschede. und der is auch gut
http://www.forelderij.nl/
 haben zwar nicht so ein geilen service aber für geld machen unsere holländischen nachbarn alles!!!!


----------

